# Giant TCR Advanced SL ISP, Medium size?



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi, I normally ride 54cm frames, I'm 5'9" and have a 32 inch seam length. I Was wondering if a Giant TCR Advanced SL ISP Medium frame would fit me. Additionally, I was wondering, how long do you think the seatmast should be? 

-thanks!

p.s. I'm asking this question since I'm buying the bike online.


----------



## sirhoopalot (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi,
The sticker on the giant isp medium frame list height 5 7" to 5 11"
You are right in the designated height range.

I am 5 10" and just got the medium isp and it fits me.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

cool, how high do you thin I will need to cut the seatmast?


----------



## sirhoopalot (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi,

I will check this evening and give you some measurement info.

The frame should come with a set of seat post shaped spacers of different thickness so you can raise it up if needed. They would be put inside the top of the post to boost it up.

I also have the seatpost section that was chopped off and will measure it. I may keep it and slice it into some extra spacers if needed.


----------



## rydog9991 (Jul 15, 2008)

Everybody's seat post height is going to be different. There are some calculators that will get you close. But the best way to find out exactly is to a get a fitting done. That being said I have nearly the exact same measurments as you and my seat post is about 72cm from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat. You get that measurement from multiplying your inseam in cm by .883. So 81.5X.883=71.9.


----------



## sirhoopalot (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes rydog9991 is 100% correct.

I was under the guess that terminus123 was doing his own thing off the grid, to speak.
Ordering on line, cutting the post at home without a pro fit or shop involvement.

I can still give you the info which is based on my height and the fit I had done.
I am 5 10", so my measurements would be different. This is my first fit on a race bike set up for racing. I did not write I was fast, or the dude, just that I raced, so the fit is for racing.

The info may be helpful for a do it your self fit, but the best approach would be a pro fit.

let me know if you still want the info.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

I'm 5'11", 32" inseam and just purchased a medium frame. It has not been built, so can't help on the seatmast length.


----------



## sirhoopalot (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi, here are some measurements from my medium ISP frame.

BB to top of Fizik saddle is just under 76cm
BB to saddle rail is about 72 cm
BB to top of cut portion of ISP is 70.5 cm

Hope this helps...


----------

